# Zweite Grafikkarte wird nicht erkannt



## Horatio (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich möchte euch gerne folgendes Problem schildern und hoffe zusammen mit euch das Problem zu lösen.

*Mainboard:* Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev.3.0
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7-2600K
*Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4x 4GB (1600)
*Festplatte:* Corsair Force CSSD-F120GB
*Grafikkarten:* 2x Asus Nvidia Geforce GTX 560TI DCII Top/2DI
*Netzteil:* be quiet BQT P9 Pro 850W
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 64-bit


Ich habe mir jetzt die Tage ein komplett neues System zusammengestellt und habe nun das Problem, dass meine zweite Grafikkarte für mein SLI-System nicht erkannt wird. Ich habe alle Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand und die beiden Grafikkarten auch schon gegeneinander ausgetauscht. Trotzdem erkennt mein PC die zweite Grafikkarte nicht. Im Gerätemanager wird nur eine GraKa angezeigt und kein nicht-installiertes Gerät und im Nvidia-Controller ist kein SLI zum auswählen. Im BIOS finde ich keine Auswahlmöglichkeite. Versuche ich den PC mit der GraKa im zweiten PCI-E Slot zum laufen zu bringen bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und die MB-Kontrollleuchte für dir GraKa leuchtet.

Ich hoffe inständig ich habe etwas übersehen und der zweite PCI-E Slot ist nicht kaputt. Hatte bereits das MB einmal tauschen müssen, weil der Prozessorsockel im Eimer war.

Herzlichen Dank
Manuel


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2011)

hy 

Tasten wir uns mal langsam vor 

Beide Karten funzen aber einzeln im ersten Slot ?

Hast du zufällig noch eine andere Graka da um zu testen ob diese im zweiten Slot einzeln funzt ?


----------



## Horatio (13. Juli 2011)

Korrekt, beide Karten funktionieren einzeln im ersten Slot. Ich hätte noch eine Geforce 9800GT (glaub ich) rumliegen, mit der könnte ich es probieren. Muss eine einzelne GraKa im zweiten Slot funktionieren?


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2011)

Jepp ....die ist dort zwar nur mit x8 angebunden aber sollte funzen unabhängig davon ob eine zusätzlich im ersten ist oder nicht.


----------



## Horatio (13. Juli 2011)

Also ich check es einfach nicht, meine alte Karte (Geforce 9800GTX) funktioniert solo auf dem zweiten Slot.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2011)

Ok .....

Mehrere mögliche Ursachen 

---könnte sein das die Karten mit x8 nicht funzen und x16 vorraussetzten .......wäre aber seltsam 

--der slot liefert nicht genug spannung an der Karte 

--das Board hat einen weg .......ich habe drei Boards mit so einen ähnlichen prob ...Grakaerkennung funzt nicht


----------



## Horatio (14. Juli 2011)

Danke dir schonmal ...

Variante 1: Hier müsste ja ein Asus-Mitarbeiter Klarheit schaffen können .

Variante 2: Aber die 9800GTX ist ja auch nicht gerade eine Freundin, der anspruchslosen Versorgung o_O.

Variante 3: Wenn die Erkennung nicht funzt dürfte er ja die andere GraKa auch nicht erkennen??


Ich bin echt traurig, weil ich mich so auf die Asus-Karte gefreut hatte ^^. Optisch und technisch imho eine der schönsten Karten.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2011)

moin ....


zu drei ...ich habe Boards bei denen einige Pci-e slots nicht funzen ......und um es noch verrückter zu machen nur keine Nvidia, AMD schon 

hier .....klick

Ich habe den letzten Stand der Dinge nicht mehr gepostet da ich den Asus Staff hier als überflüssig und sinnlos empfinde da sie mir in keinster Weise geholfen haben.
Mir kam eher der Gedanke das wenn sie ihre Boards so reparieren wie sie hier die Posts lesen wundert es mich nicht das sie defekt als repariert zurückkommen .

Aber soviel sei noch verraten ....mein P6t7 Ws SC kam zurück mit den hinweis das was auf dem Board getauscht worden sei und neue software aufgespielt ist .

Seltsamerweise ist beim letzten Pci-e slot der Sicherungsbügel wieder nachgewachsen den ich abgebrochen hatte und die Seriennr hat sich auch verändert .....repariert ....so so .....


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (14. Juli 2011)

Also die Karte sollte Problemlos mit 8 Lanes laufen.
Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn genau im Einsatz? Stromstecker an der Karte sowie am Motherboard (24+8) sind alle komplett angeschlossen? Aktuellstes BIOS bereits installiert? CMOS Reset durchgeführt?

@True: Wenn ein Board in der RMA war ist es normal das dein Board eine andere Seriennummer bekommt.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Horatio (14. Juli 2011)

Als Netzteil ist das be quiet BQT P9 Pro 850W verbaut. Sämtliche Stromstecker 24+8 am MB sind mit bestem Wissen und Gewissen angeschlossen und überprüft. Bei beiden GraKa sind die Stromstecker angeschlossen und die beiden grünen Kontroll-LED leuchten auch bei jeder GraKa. Aktuellstes BIOS ist drauf, CMOS nein.

Hab den ASUS Smart Doctor mal drüber laufen lassen und der hat mir nichts gebracht.

Edit: Mit aktuellstes BIOS meinte ich das MB und nicht die GraKa.


----------



## Horatio (14. Juli 2011)

Es ist wirklich kurios... ich hab nochmal ein bisschen rumprobiert und es schaut so aus, dass lediglich die 560TI im zweiten Slot nicht erkannt wird. Erster Slot 560TI und zweiter Slot 9800GTX funktioniert, aber 560TI/560TI nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2011)

flash mal das Bios des boards ...mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein ansonsten Board in die RMA 



Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> @True: Wenn ein Board in der RMA war ist es normal das dein Board eine andere Seriennummer bekommt.


 
Ist das so ? ....und warum hat dann mein RIIIE immer noch dieselbe Seriennummer das zeitgleich wie das P6T7 ws Sc in der RMA war.


----------



## Horatio (14. Juli 2011)

Bin zwar bei weitem kein Experte aber in meinen Augen ist die GraKa zum 2. Slot aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht kompatibel. Die Anzeichen sprechen alle dafür. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum das noch niemandem aufgefallen ist. Vielleicht bekomm ich morgen nochmal Input von Asus und wenn nicht geht mindestens die zweite Karte direkt zurück, evtl auch beide. Ursprünglich wollte ich ja die von Zotac und ich trau mich wetten, dass die im zweiten Slot funktioniert.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juli 2011)

Ich tipp eher darauf das Board nicht funzt ....und die grakas ok sind


----------



## Horatio (15. Juli 2011)

Ich gehe ja auch davon aus, dass es am Board liegt, aber ich denke nicht, dass das Board technisch defekt ist. Mit der 9800GTX im zweiten Slot funktioniert ja alles einwandfrei. Zumindest würde es mir vom rein logischen her nicht einleuchten, wenn das Board nur mit der 560TI defekt wäre . Für mich ist das ein Softwareproblem und deshalb wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob das Board bei Asus selbst mit der Asus 560TI getestet wurde?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (15. Juli 2011)

@True: Ja, das ist so!

@Horatio: Heute werde ich leider nicht mehr dazu kommen das zu testen. Montag/Dienstag sollte das klappen. Wenn du dich noch solange gedulden kannst?! 
Dann wissen wir auf jeden Fall genaueres ob es da ein grundsätzliches Problem in der Kombination gibt oder nicht.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Horatio (15. Juli 2011)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> @Horatio: Heute werde ich leider nicht mehr dazu kommen das zu testen. Montag/Dienstag sollte das klappen. Wenn du dich noch solange gedulden kannst?!
> Dann wissen wir auf jeden Fall genaueres ob es da ein grundsätzliches Problem in der Kombination gibt oder nicht.



Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine super Sache, weil ich eigentlich die beiden GraKa unbedingt im System haben will ^^. Danke!

Da ich mittlerweile schon in anderen Foren Berichte darüber gefunden habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass es grundlegend am MB fehlt... hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

Beispiel 1: Grafikkarte / Motherboard
Beispiel 2: Grafikkarte
Beispiel 3: Motherboard


----------



## Horatio (18. Juli 2011)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> @Horatio: Heute werde ich leider nicht mehr dazu kommen das zu testen. Montag/Dienstag sollte das klappen. Wenn du dich noch solange gedulden kannst?!
> Dann wissen wir auf jeden Fall genaueres ob es da ein grundsätzliches Problem in der Kombination gibt oder nicht.


 
Klappt das heute oder morgen, lieber Herr Doktor ?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (18. Juli 2011)

Ja das klappt heute oder morgen 
Vielleicht kann ich dir heute Abend schon bescheid sagen. Ansonsten morgen.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Horatio (18. Juli 2011)

Super, merci


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!
Gestern soweit getestet und hier funktioniert es mit BIOS 1850 auf dem Sabertooth problemlos. Im Anhang zwei Screenshots wo du einmal die 16 Lanes (Slot 1) und die 8 Lanes (Slot 2) siehst.

Ein grundsätzliches Problem des Boards kann man damit also ausschließen.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Horatio (19. Juli 2011)

Hmm, vielen Dank erstmal!!!

Aber was bedeutet das jetzt für mich? Kann es sein, dass ein Defekt bei meinem MB vorliegt, der gerade mit der Grafikkarte auftritt? Grundsätzlich ist mein zweiter Slot funktionsfähig, da meine alte Graka ja erkannt wird. Oder kann ich dir irgendwelche Screenshots bringen, mit denen du weiterkommst?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. Juli 2011)

Ich denke in dem Fall wird es tatsächlich ein Problem des Boards sein. Die Karten selber funktionieren ja beide im oberen Slot problemlos.
Ist natürlich ungewöhnlich das es nur mit der Karte auftritt und mit deiner älteren nicht. Aber das sind auch verschiedene Gernationen und daher halte ich ein Problem des Boards als am warscheinlichsten. Würde dir empfehlen das Board zur Überprüfung mal einzuschicken und drauf hinzuweisen das dein Problem explizit mit dieser Karte auftritt.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Horatio (19. Juli 2011)

Alles klar, dann weiß ich Bescheid. Vielen Dank auch


----------



## siMiLey (24. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich weiß - Schande über mich, einen so alten Thread auszugraben aber ich habe in etwa das selbe Problem und wollte fragen, ob es denn eine Lösung gab?

Bei mir ist es folgendermaßen: im x16-Slot war bisher eine Gainward GTX 570 Phantom forever alone, und im x8-Slot eine Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium fatal1ty Pro, die eines Tages (meines Wissens nach einem CMOS-Reset) nicht mehr funktionierte. Im x1-Slot oberhalb des x16ers hat sie dann wieder funktioniert, da habe ich sie jetzt auch hingepackt.
Diese Woche habe ich mich dann entschieden, der 570er einen Partner zu spendieren, also habe ich noch eine Grafikkarte des gleichen Modelles bestellt. Eingebaut, Kabel dran, SLI-Brücke dran, Treiber neu installiert und siehe da, die zweite Karte wird nicht erkannt. Auch nach abziehen der SLI-Bridge und erneuter Treiberinstallation hatte ich keinen erfolg. Dass der x8-Slot mechanisch beschädigt ist schließe ich fast aus, denn der PC stand an seinem Platz seit eh und je, somit sind Transportschäden auf eine Chance von 0% minimiert meiner Meinung nach. Optisch ist auch kein Mangel zu erkennen.
Dass eine der Karten nicht funktioniert ist auch ausgeschlossen, habe beide schon im oberen Slot getestet - funktioniert.

Danke schonmal,
- siMi


----------

